# [RISOLTO] problema con /dev/console

## gnapoli

Ciao a tutti, ecco il mio problema,

dopo aver installato gentoo al primo riavvio mi dice che mano i files /dev console and null

Ho commesso qualche errore durante l'installazione?

Grazie.Last edited by gnapoli on Thu Jun 09, 2011 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

No, con il passaggio ad openrc c'è stata qualche discrepanza.

Qui trovi la soluzione

----------

## gnapoli

Infatti ho anche un problema alla rete, come è spiegato in quella guida.

Grazie mille.

----------

## ago

prego, non dimenticare di mettere risolto se risolvi e in più modifica l'oggetto descrivendo il problema preciso: tipo " sistema in freeze, problema con /dev/console"

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

